# How to shut up complainers



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 22, 2014)

Tired of hearing the famous phrase «You're using a $4000 machine to make $10 parts!»?
Explain them there is people buying a reel like this (which also requires a $20,000 boat!) to get $5 worth of fish…
BTW, I think a good machinist wouldn't find too difficult to make such a reel for a lot less.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 22, 2014)

i charge at least $40:rofl:


little less here..
http://www.hktdc.com/suppliers-prod...Electric-Reel-From-Japan/en/1X08LZ8V/2469024/


----------



## Walt (Jun 22, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> Tired of hearing the famous phrase «You're using a $4000 machine to make $10 parts!»?
> Explain them there is people buying a reel like this (which also requires a $20,000 boat!) to get $5 worth of fish…
> BTW, I think a good machinist wouldn't find too difficult to make such a reel for a lot less.



You know what really ticks me off? The people who live in $100,000+ homes! Back in my day, a hut made out of sticks and wattle was good enough. These days people want everything handed to them, on a silver plate no less. Don't get me started on grocery stores. Why when I was a boy, we rolled over a rotten log and plucked out a handful of grubs if we got hungry. And now everyone wants medical care! What's wrong with wrapping a sucking chest wound with a bit of filthy cloth like the good lord intended? If the sight of a little oozing pus is too much for you, then go back to hiding under your mother's skirts (or fur leggings) is what I say.

There's just no pleasing some folks.

Walt


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 22, 2014)

A house less than 100,000...a shoebox?


----------



## george wilson (Jun 22, 2014)

What???? YOU had sticks?????


----------



## Ray C (Jun 22, 2014)

george wilson said:


> What???? YOU had sticks?????




Ever since the advent of the flush toilet, I never understood the need for kitchen and bathroom sinks...   Sheesh, everybody needs to be so fancy these days...  


Ray


----------



## samthedog (Jun 22, 2014)

You were lucky. We lived for three months in a paper bag in a septic tank. We used to have to get up at six in the morning, clean the paper bag, eat a crust of stale bread, go to work down at the mill, fourteen hours a day, week-in week-out, for sixpence a week, and when we got home our Dad would thrash us to sleep with his belt :lmao:

Monty Python anyone?

I don't get people commenting on my machining hobby. That's because I never pretend it is more than it is. If you tell people it is a side job or justify it as a money saver, then most times you _*are*_ kidding yourself. The beauty of it being a hobby is that it costs money and time by its very definition. A hobby needs no justification to anyone (except maybe your wife).

Paul.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 22, 2014)

I hear it all the time from co-workers, friends and family.  They can't believe I have so much tied up in tools just to do more work and buy more tools.

I simply tell them that if I had to explain, they wouldn't understand it anyway and leave it at that.

Mike.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Jun 22, 2014)

Who is complaining about the cost if your equipment? 


Btw, the people who use the reel you showed are probably riding in million dollar boats. And are catching fish that are worth big money as well.

chris


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 22, 2014)

Shadowdog500 said:


> Who is complaining about the cost if your equipment?
> 
> 
> Btw, the people who use the reel you showed are probably riding in million dollar boats. And are catching fish that are worth big money as well.



I leave to the readers the calculation of how many lbs of metal are required to can that tuna, and how many BTU are required to boil it :biggrin:
But even this one is not a bad catch:




(Full Daily Mail article here)


----------



## Ian Bee (Jun 22, 2014)

For me, as I am still self employed, it boils down to ROI.

Sometimes the ROI may take many years, like maybe ten years, but coupled with the depreciation write offs each year, and the difference between book - write off value, against the true worth value if I had to replace, it's a no brainer.

Two purchases last year have had an enormous impact, namely a new replacement inverter pulse Tig, as well as my new mill.  Both machines may sit idle for days, then all of a sudden, they are workhorses for days on end.  Hard to quantify real benefit and worth, but in my game, it's simply a matter of being able to tackle jobs that others can't, or don't want to.

Yes, I could be accused of buying work, but after a few years, I have learnt new skills, as well as having new machines, which are paid for, and owe me nothing, on the floor, ready for the next job.

Some machines I have bought, are real lemons, but I keep them, as it adds to my arsenal.  Other machines were well... cheap, and have made an enormous impact on my capabilities.  No amount of crystal ball gazing can prepare me for what quality to buy, unless it is machines and tools I am VERY familiar with.

I work for the Sign Writing Industries, supplying Adelaide, in South Australia, with their needs and products, and I am seeing really expensive technology the boys have invested in, become redundant after five years, yet my machines are STILL current after twenty five years!

Still, I wouldn't mind having one of those real flash reels...  I'm sure I could rig it up in the shop to do something really fantastic!  Yes, I too, buy, then try to justify a need for the item...

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 22, 2014)

Ian Bee said:


> For me, as I am still self employed, it boils down to ROI.



Ian, I'm sure nobody will complain with you, for you are the Lord of the Signs…


----------



## fastback (Jun 22, 2014)

Some years back a I was telling a friend that I was looking for a new table saw.  Now this guy was an avid golfer. So anyway we were talking and he asked what do I need a new table saw for?  What is wrong with the old one?  Will it make you a better wood worker.  I answered, for the same reason you buy new golf clubs every year.  I then asked if he was a scratch player or still an 11 handicap?  He instantly shut up and then after a minute or so said, a point well taken.


Paul


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 22, 2014)

We were so poor we used to live in a hole in the road.....

Cheers Phil


----------



## Just Startin' (Jun 22, 2014)

Did your hole in the road have a door?        Ours did!
                       :roflmao:


----------

